# "No External Memory Available"



## Matt. (Jul 3, 2012)

Can anyone help with this problem? It happens with any rom I install, and yes I formatted everything, and I did any of the obvious things to fix the problem... but no help...

Anytime I go to gallery, it says "No External Memory Available"... and I don't know why whatsoever... I even tried downloading Minitool Parition Wizard to see if the SD card is on "logical" so I could set it to primary, but MiniTool doesn't recongize my device.

Any help will be valuable. Thanks.


----------



## philsfan (Dec 9, 2011)

does your phone recognize sd card when using root explorer? how about another gallery app like Quick Pro?

i've had this problem on every JB rom i've tried, and can't figure it out. Certain stock apps won't recognize my SD card at all but outside apps will. Also, when I plug my phone into my computer it doesn't show any of my old SD card stuff...really weird


----------



## Matt. (Jul 3, 2012)

Just with gallery. Root explorer works fine. That's strange that you mention a JB rom, cause it happened as soon as I flashed a rom after I was on a JB rom. When I put plug my phone to my computer, it's also fine. It's just the gallery. I shouldn't need to have another gallery app, you know what I mean? >_<


----------



## philsfan (Dec 9, 2011)

hopefully someone can help us out...


----------



## TheWhiteBandito (Nov 8, 2011)

There is a known error going on with JB roms right now. In ICS roms, your "SDcard" (remember, there is no true SDcard, it is virtualized by Android on our phones) is stored in the dir /sdcard. Since JB, it seems to be moved to /storage/sdcard0. This is the reason why recoveries are not wiping any data any more since they are hardcoded to just wipe certain directories in /sdcard, not this new /storage/sdcard0 directory.

The only way to fix it (at least for now with the current ports of JB roms) is to do a full factory reset which means a full wipe of your SD card as well.


----------



## philsfan (Dec 9, 2011)

very interesting. thank man.

do you know why it's only happening to a select few, then? i know, tough question to answer. I posted this in another forum and no one else reported having the same problem (they did, however, have issues with bootloops, etc that seem to be fairly prevalent)


----------



## TheWhiteBandito (Nov 8, 2011)

I do not know why it is happening to only some, but it can be traced to the "unofficial" port. If I remember correctly, all the ports are based off of someone's Nandroid from a developer phone given out at Google I/O (those Nexuses are the GSM versions, while we have the LTE version). Since this is not built from source by any means, things are bound to go wrong.

Personally, I'm stuck on a JB rom for now because I can't get any recovery to wipe any of partitions successfully enough and I don't feel like going back to stock (and I love JB, just miss the customization of ICS roms however).


----------



## philsfan (Dec 9, 2011)

yea, I expected bugs considering this was based off a GSM nandroid, just expected most people to have the same bugs, i guess.

i miss the customization of ICS roms as well but there's no going back after you've tried JB lol


----------



## Matt. (Jul 3, 2012)

A full factory reset... awesome. Wish there was an easier way, but I really prefer ICS > JB because of all the work that has been already done to ICS. Thanks.


----------



## tlspatt (Nov 26, 2011)

TheWhiteBandito said:


> I do not know why it is happening to only some, but it can be traced to the "unofficial" port. If I remember correctly, all the ports are based off of someone's Nandroid from a developer phone given out at Google I/O (those Nexuses are the GSM versions, while we have the LTE version). Since this is not built from source by any means, things are bound to go wrong.
> 
> Personally, I'm stuck on a JB rom for now because I can't get any recovery to wipe any of partitions successfully enough and I don't feel like going back to stock (and I love JB, just miss the customization of ICS roms however).


FYI: There are two zips floating around, one is called superwipe and the other, uberwipe (both in the Vanir v7 ROM forum in different posts). I haven't used either yet, since I'm only now about to flash my 2nd JB ROM, so I haven't had to wipe the new sdcard partition yet. But no one that I know of has reported issues with either so I'm inclined to think they both work--and I've been hanging around in IRC rooms so I'm pretty convinced. Personally, I'll probably flash both just in case 'cause I'd prefer to do that than being stuck in bootloop hell. Good luck!

Oh, forgot to add, many people are having trouble getting past the Google [unlocked lock] screen before even getting to the boot animation. Flash your phone and go do something else for a bit. It's literally taken me 10-15 minutes to get past that screen whereas, in the past, it was like 30-60 seconds or something quick like that. Dunno why. But if I leave it be then it always eventually boots up, it just takes forever. Even sometimes reboots hang like that. But don't proclaim "bootloop hell" too quickly and go the whole "battery pull then panic" route. Have patience.


----------



## Matt. (Jul 3, 2012)

Fixed it by doing it the hard way... unroot, locking, than unlocking, rooting >_<


----------

